

Proverbial Wallets - anonfunction
http://eco.media.mit.edu/static/proverbialwallets/index.html

======
coldtea
Totally useless non-invention.

We receive emails, SMS and mobile app alerts already. And those we can see
even after the fact, unlike some BS wallet vibration while we were, say,
driving.

~~~
lalos
At first sight it may be useless (in this form anyway) but I've read that
people tend to spend more by having credit cards because you don't have a
physical reminder of how much money you have left, it is just a digital
number. I'm predicting that in the future we will have solutions to bring back
some physical stimuli to our digital transactions.

See also:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1336164/Smart...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1336164/Smart-
wallets-change-shape-stop-spending-money-online.html)

~~~
coldtea
> _I'm predicting that in the future we will have solutions to bring back some
> physical stimuli to our digital transactions._

Who will than benefit? Not the store, and not the credit card company.

------
delsarto
"Exhibited at Ars Electronica 2009".

It also resists opening when your account is low, and inflates or deflates
depending on how much you have in your account. It's more an art project I
think...

~~~
anonfunction
Haha I didn't see that! It absolutely is more of a thought experiment than a
real product.

------
eterpstra
What I need is a wallet that delivers a small electric shock any time I buy
something from Amazon or iTunes. That would retrain my brain from thinking,
"Oh, it's only 99 cents, why not" to "I don't need to zap myself for yet
another todo list app."

------
hcarvalhoalves
I have the equivalent of this already: my bank sends an SMS on every
transaction.

~~~
anonfunction
The wallets actually do a lot more than that. Besides vibrating when your bank
account makes a transaction, they will make it harder to open when money is
tight, expand and shrink when you have more or less money respectively.

It's about being intuitive and using metaphors to create "Proverbial wallets
that allow it's user to experience a financial sixth sense".

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
Yes, I'm aware the idea involves more than that. I just wanted to point out my
phone is already being explored for this.

------
fakeer
And make it harder and more injury inflicting, especially for those who keep
in the back jeans pocket.

Besides being useless, it's absurd too!

